# Exchanging for USD... Is now the time?



## Justin1980 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey all, 

I had been planning a Gambit, and you know how it is: the CDN dollar drops a penny on the day you were going to, so you say, bah, ill wait til tomorrow..ya know..._FOR WHEN IT GOES BACK UP_..... lol 
As we all know, it kept falling and it's down another 5 cents or so.

I could wait longer, im not in a huge rush per se, but the issue as we all know is that no matter how long i wait, the Evil Currency Fairy won't allow the CDN dollar to recover until a good minute or so after I press enter, hahaha.

Anyhow, just looking for any advice from anyone that happens to follow currencies. I know that no one knows, but can anyone say if there's any consensus at all as to where the loonie is headed compared to the USD in the relatively near future?

It'd be about a 10-15K exchange. Thanks folks.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

I needed a bunch of USD cash for a vacation in the summer. Was holding pretty steady at 98c for months until the week before my vacation when it dropped to 95c, naturally.

I've got no speculations for you though... good luck!


----------



## Ihatetaxes (May 5, 2010)

I'm going to be doing the reverse with a couple hundred grand in the near future and think the dollar had further to drop. I won't wait for it though, very happy with the current exchange especially done with a gambit.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

We have been selling USD for CAD this week but I think we may get back to about .85 in next quarter so holding on to about 50% of it for a later time.


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

I have been buying usd over the last few years and plan to start buying back CAD in the future. I wouldn't be going the other way unless it was to buy something specific.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

I converted all cad to usd 2 years ago... so you missed the boat. 
This year, I divested most of mymreserve USD into CNY, EUR and gold. I am bearish on both cad and usd.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

We keep about $1500 USD for travel to the US and abroad. I can see the CDN$$ going to $0.85 at this rate quickly.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

We sold our business and got paid in USD ,this is why I am sell USD


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Very smart marina...


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Given our economic indicators, anything with a CDN $ over 92c is pretty good at this point, I am counting on a 88-92c range....give or take.


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

Needed some USD so I had to bite the bullet and did a NG with BNS today. Ended up with a rate of 1.1073 so I'm pretty pleased with it.

If equity markets continue to come under pressure, the CAD might deteriorate even more.


----------



## richard (Jun 20, 2013)

The big mac index is updated: http://www.economist.com/content/big-mac-index?fsrc=nlw|newe|1-27-2014|7650068|37397454|NA.

It says we should be at 1.20CAD / 1 USD.


----------



## Zoombie (Jan 10, 2012)

CAD definitely still has room to slide. Fed continues to taper and BoC continuing to waffle and hold rates, while opening the door (even just a crack) for a rate cut? USD not done yet


----------



## Janus (Oct 23, 2013)

The time to be selling CAD for USD has been the last few years. As for short term timing, that's anybody's guess!


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

We have a small USD account that is just about empty. We use it for travel. We have been replacing Canadian equities with US equities for the past two years on the advice of our financial advisor. We are now looking at selling some of them and taking the profit from the increased price and from the currency gain.


----------

